# CHEZ Sculpts a MONSTER with MUSCLEGELZ ANDROHARD!!



## CHEZ (Mar 18, 2017)

. . . . . . . . .chez does another log - fuuuuuck him!!

Whats Up Everyone!

I am psyched to try Muscle Gelz AndroHArd!!! I have two bottles and im gonna squirt every drop onto my carcass until i go from a fat hairy prick to a sculpted beast.

I got the bottles yesterday. They are much bigger than I imagined them to be. If there was a marketing thought to make them feel like the cock you wish you had in your hand, then it worked. Good job fellas.



Even the initial squirt made me feel like I jizzed in my hand. It didnt bother me at all.



The consistency is smooth, and it applied very evenly and smooth. It didnt feel greasy or goopy. It was like a thinner, more refined Purell but it absorbs quicker and leaves no weird residue or anything. So the application process is great. It even smells nice.

So now as for me. I have nipples the size of pancakes, I am a hairy fuckin slob and I am a fat fuck. Look, see for yourself.



My wife will shave me down so these pics will not be as painful to look at anymore, and I anticipate getting more an more sculpted with each week.

I am coming off a 373278873273771871287189828 month hiatus from working out, eating right and any health behavior in general. This should be fun.

Last night I rubbed on four squirts of the Gelz on my shoulder, drank some IML Maximum Pump, vaped some sativa and hit the gym. Had a very nice back/bis/cardio session, felt some good lingering pump, and called it a night. 

Last night was St Patricks day, so Corned Beef + Potatoes was dinner. Breakfast this morning was better though, making real corned beef hash, potatoes and eggs!

OK, here goes! Thanks for reading!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 18, 2017)

You know dang well Im following brother.  Looking forward to this log.  Thanks for doing it.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 18, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> You know dang well Im following brother.  Looking forward to this log.  Thanks for doing it.



Thanks brother. You always help push me harder, I appreciate you brah!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 18, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> . . . . . . . . .chez does another log - fuuuuuck him!!
> 
> Whats Up Everyone!
> 
> ...



Nice write up!
No there was no thought about the bottle being a nice size cock. LOL
The bottles were bigger than I expected also, but was necessary to to ensure absorption of the compounds.
I agree our manufacturer did a great job on the final product.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 18, 2017)

Prince said:


> Nice write up!
> No there was no thought about the bottle being a nice size cock. LOL
> The bottles were bigger than I expected also, but was necessary to to ensure absorption of the compounds.
> I agree our manufacturer did a great job on the final product.



Just for clarification, the bottle size was a good surprise!! I love it








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm starting with 12 pumps myself. It apperars that 3 pumps is 1 ML? 

I'll be following brother!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 18, 2017)

So what does it smell like?  Cologne(ish)? Perfume?  Floral?  Clean scent like a hand soap?  Just out of curiosity.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 18, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> So what does it smell like?  Cologne(ish)? Perfume?  Floral?  Clean scent like a hand soap?  Just out of curiosity.



Clean, mild , fresh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 18, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> I'm starting with 12 pumps myself. It apperars that 3 pumps is 1 ML?
> 
> I'll be following brother!



Solid choice, i may ramp up as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Day 2

- Corned beef hash + 3 eggs + OJ

4 Squirts of AndroHard, rubbed on Leg

Went for a 3 mile walk - At the gym, hit legs

Protein shake (IML complete chocolate, banana, peanut butter, milk, oats, water)

Dinner - Stuffed Meatloaf (spinach/mozz cheese) 

4 More squirts before bed, rubbed on belly (praying for a miracle there)



Let em see your OHHHH face


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Shameless IML plug
















Chez15 for 15% off at checkout!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 19, 2017)

Stuffed Meatloaf!!! Good shit!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 20, 2017)

Yesterday was a great day! I woke up in a good mood, slapped on some MuscleGelz, went to the gym, had an excellent chest/tris session, and ate well. I also banged my wife a few times.  I have upped my dose to 6 squirts per application after checking out HeavyIrons log on this product. 

So far, so good. I need to buy some razors so my wife can trim me up. 

I am not posting the details of my workout/diet yet but I will be. I am easing back into eating healthy and training, as I have been far removed for some time now. 

I am striving to look like my avatar again and then keep it going!


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 21, 2017)

Another great day and great night. It may be too soon but my mood is very even and calm. I am liking it. Libido starting to ramp up a bit as well. Maybe just placebo but I dont care, I feel good. Application process , again, is literally 15 seconds flat. MG couldnt have made it any easier. I cannot wait to try AndroShred!!!!

https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4
https://www.musclegelz.com/?wpam_id=4


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 23, 2017)

Still going good. Libido picking up momentum!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 24, 2017)

That meatloaf looks killer! you the cook or the wife?


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 24, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> That meatloaf looks killer! you the cook or the wife?



Thanks brother, it was me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 25, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> Thanks brother, it was me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.  If I ever make my way to the big city I'm crashing your place to get in on that!


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 25, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Nice.  If I ever make my way to the big city I'm crashing your place to get in on that!



Anytime!!!









The BROSHAVER mowed down the forest!!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 26, 2017)

Squeaky Clean


This androhard is great at 12 pumps per day

Libido through the roof

Some definition peekin through

Mood is great also, and consistently so




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 28, 2017)

Are you running anythi g else with it chez?  Iirc, you are an oral only guy, no aas?  No need to amswer if that's none of my damn business lol.


----------



## CHEZ (Mar 28, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Are you running anythi g else with it chez?  Iirc, you are an oral only guy, no aas?  No need to amswer if that's none of my damn business lol.



Good memory sir! Yes im an oral guy, still havent crossed over. But to be fair to the androhard product review i am not running anything else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Apr 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 1, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Id be getting work done, just not much lifting of iron.

Let me ask chez, do you still find the scent to be good after using it for a while.  I remember for me in the past I would run certain topicals and usually get sick of the smell after a while depending on the product, some I was good with the whole time.  What do you think about this one?  Still decent and not a hassle or obnoxious to apply?


----------



## CHEZ (Apr 1, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Id be getting work done, just not much lifting of iron.
> 
> Let me ask chez, do you still find the scent to be good after using it for a while.  I remember for me in the past I would run certain topicals and usually get sick of the smell after a while depending on the product, some I was good with the whole time.  What do you think about this one?  Still decent and not a hassle or obnoxious to apply?



Im still loving it. Smells clean, goes on even snd dries very quickly. Great topical experience!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 1, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> Im still loving it. Smells clean, goes on even snd dries very quickly. Great topical experience!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal bro. Thanks.


----------



## CHEZ (Apr 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Apr 13, 2017)

https://www.musclegelz.com/products/andro-hard/?wpam_id=4

CHEZ15 FOR 15% OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEZ (Apr 13, 2017)

Love this stuffff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2017)

Chez noodz now we're talking!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 15, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Chez noodz now we're talking!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Yess thanks Cap

Still plugging away with Androhard! This stuff is awesome and great portion size on this bottle, im almost done with the first bottle and on to the second.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 15, 2017)

Get the Alpha MaleStack NOW

USE MY COUPON CODE CHEZ15 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 17, 2017)

I have been incorporating less carbs into my diet and more diversified meats and vegetables combinations, trying to steer clear of junk. Hardest thing for me at first but its getting easier. Especially after seeing my fat slowly disappearing. I have increased my dose to 10 pumps twice a day.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 17, 2017)

Looking good bro!  So, after using it for a while is it a pain in the ass or just part of the routine at this point?  Basically, do you ever say "fuck, its time to put this shit on my body again"


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 17, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Looking good bro!  So, after using it for a while is it a pain in the ass or just part of the routine at this point?  Basically, do you ever say "fuck, its time to put this shit on my body again"



Lmao yes it becomes a pain. After i get dressed i hate putting it on and now with the increased dosage i have to be naked to spread it thin so yeah it can but overall its a great product and i am responding well to it. I am about to start the second bottle!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 19, 2017)

20 pumps a day. Feelin good. 






Low carb = extra meat






Zucchini noodles, who knew??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 22, 2017)

Still not on bottle #2 yet, this gets better and better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 24, 2017)

So i got to the part of the bottle where the pump spits out the gel and farts. But i unscrewed the cap and found a treasure trove of gel at the bottom. I pounded out some, totally unmeasured, but who cares? It was great . 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## CHEZ (Jun 29, 2017)

Androharrrrrd rocks

Transformation Pics







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2017)

Came along way bro!  Looky them abs popping!  Nice work chez, great to see you on the forum.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2017)

You forgot to post pics of your hot wife though!


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 30, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Came along way bro!  Looky them abs popping!  Nice work chez, great to see you on the forum.



Thanks Trip, really appreciate it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 30, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> You forgot to post pics of your hot wife though!



Ohhh right







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 17, 2017)

My first ever actual meal prep!!!






I feel like a grown up. This is broccoli rice, cauliflower rice, ground turkey, onion and bacon. Im avoiding carbs and trimming down fast and retaining muscle with Androhard!!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 26, 2017)

#feelinmyself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Jul 26, 2017)

Nice transformation!! Way to make it count chez!! Looking lean and mean!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Jul 27, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> Nice transformation!! Way to make it count chez!! Looking lean and mean!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Thanks Broooooo! I appreciate that!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 6, 2017)

Androhard continues to impress me!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 6, 2017)

MoAr cawk pics!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow Chez.  Crazy changes.  Keep going brother.  How long do you plan on running the andro?


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 7, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> MoAr cawk pics!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



Right away captain!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 7, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Wow Chez.  Crazy changes.  Keep going brother.  How long do you plan on running the andro?



I dont really want to stop at allll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macedog24 (Aug 7, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> Androhard continues to impress me!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking dam good CHez! AndroHard is all that and a coke and a smile! 
looks like your putting in some serious work.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 7, 2017)

macedog24 said:


> Looking dam good CHez! AndroHard is all that and a coke and a smile!
> looks like your putting in some serious work.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



Thanks MD much appreciated!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 8, 2017)

If this is the result from androhard, i cant wait to try androshredddddd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 9, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> MoAr cawk pics!
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



For Captain 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 19, 2017)

So things are moving along nicely despite a three week layoff from exercise. Still watching food intake, mostly carb free on weekdays and load up on the weekends. It seems to be working just fine.






Remember visit ironmaglabs.com and check out SHRED the new topical application for fat burning !!

Use my rep code CHEZ15 for 15% off at checkout


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 23, 2017)

https://youtu.be/lurKPnnlYZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 23, 2017)

Chez for president.

Looking lean pal.


----------



## CHEZ (Aug 23, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Chez for president.
> 
> Looking lean pal.



Thanks my man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackyjaggs (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## CHEZ (Sep 12, 2017)

Im still doing great slathering on that Androhard daily!! Im back on moderate carbs and im maintaining the right look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 12, 2017)

Damn bro!  I believe this is the best shape we've seen you in.  Fucking awesome man.


----------



## macedog24 (Sep 12, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> Im still doing great slathering on that Androhard daily!! Im back on moderate carbs and im maintaining the right look
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha your cactus sprouted wings!!  
Looking in great shape chez!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks guys much appreciated !!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 14, 2017)

CHEZ said:


> Thanks guys much appreciated !!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I dream of a chez on a cruise dose dose of testosterone and a sprinkle of tren.


lol just kidding bro, I know that ain't your thing.  And you're doing just fine without aas.  Very impressive.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 14, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> I dream of a chez on a cruise dose dose of testosterone and a sprinkle of tren.
> 
> 
> lol just kidding bro, I know that ain't your thing.  And you're doing just fine without aas.  Very impressive.



Thanks Trip, i would like to still venture down that road but i was told many times in the past by all of you experienced folks, you included, that i gotta get my diet and training down solid before i do. Made alot of sense. The diet was always my downfall but i think now i have a better grasp on how to manage it. The diet seems to have the most profound effect of all. And the Androhard helps keep all the work i put in maximized. 

I appreciate all the feedback dude! This is me putting all the combined good advice i have received over time to good use.

Shameless plug:

IML ANDROHARD and all other IML goodies can be purchased at ironmaglabs.com with my discount code CHEZ15 for 15% off!

My code works at Musclegelz, ironmagresearch, milehighkratom and MAsupps as well!!!! Look for all the great sales and throw my rep code on top of it!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 16, 2017)

Good stuff chez.  You have got to be the most intelligent bro on these forum to say what you just said.  We've known each other for years bro.  It says a lot that you've been able to hold off aas knowing the timing isn't right yet.  Now that right there is something we never see on these forums.  Keep going bro,  and when the time is right... you know how to get ahold of me boss man.


----------



## CHEZ (Sep 17, 2017)

TripleOvertime said:


> Good stuff chez.  You have got to be the most intelligent bro on these forum to say what you just said.  We've known each other for years bro.  It says a lot that you've been able to hold off aas knowing the timing isn't right yet.  Now that right there is something we never see on these forums.  Keep going bro,  and when the time is right... you know how to get ahold of me boss man.



Your a solid dude, you know i will!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

